

The Design Ego - chefsurfing
http://www.zethussuen.com/the-design-ego

======
zethus
Thanks for linking this! There's some discussion on the bottom of the post as
well as on DN: <https://news.layervault.com/stories/2070-the-design-ego>

------
rkuykendall-com
Written in Obtvse ( style copied from Svbtle ) for dramatic effect?

